# Stranger Things - Season 1



## ratsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Has anyone started this new show on Netflix. It had one of the best intro's I've seen in years, and I instantly fell in love with the production of it. We only watched the first episode this weekend, but I feel like I will need to watch them slowly to savour it. I absolutely loved the feel and the 80's setting. I have massive expectations for this one.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jul 18, 2016)

Ooh, looks good. I might have to track that one down.


----------



## ctg (Jul 18, 2016)

I finished it over the weekend, and thought about putting up a review, but for some reason I was too tired. But if you watch and you really should, you should keep in mind Spielberg's E.T. There are so many similarities to that one particular movie, especially in the set of the time-line and using kids as the protagonist, that it's unbelievable. In a good way. 

Stranger Things is a good show. It has believable characters, settings, and consequences that many other show pale next to it. It also has that hook, pulling in the viewers to binge watch from beginning to the end. Only thing, there's only eight episodes and when you see the final minutes, you suddenly which for a couple extra. Or at least making of it interview with the makers. 

Netflix did really good move and they continue doing so, by producing a lot of thing from the genre world, and from there gaining viewers from all over the world. If you have read news, normal channel producers are a bit miffed of their success. In fact, they've been dying and losing people to internet so much so that it have alarmed them. I think it's a good thing because the old ways have started producing really stale shows, while Netflix (and very few amazon) is blooming.  

So, if you have a chance, check this show out. It's a good one.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jul 18, 2016)

My wife and I have watched the first two, and we love it. ctg, I also felt Spielberg in this, or perhaps more accurately, the sort of homage to Spielberg of JJ Abrams' Super 8.
The period feel is amazing, and the music overwhelmingly wonderful, and welcome. Terrific, so far.

edit: no, of course it's an homage to Spielberg more than Abrams...but I bet the Duffers have seen Super 8!


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 19, 2016)

ctg said:


> I finished it over the weekend, and thought about putting up a review, but for some reason I was too tired. But if you watch and you really should, you should keep in mind Spielberg's E.T. There are so many similarities to that one particular movie, especially in the set of the time-line and using kids as the protagonist, that it's unbelievable. In a good way.



Finished watching all 8 just today. Actually, I thought it was a combination of* E.T.*, *Poltergeist*, *Stand By Me* and *The Goonies*. Just a tad derivative? But I thought the overall tale was quite good and well told. The kids were fun. Probably the best thing Winona Ryder has done since *Beetlejuice*. I'm pretty sure there will be a second season, although nothing has been announced yet.


----------



## ratsy (Jul 19, 2016)

I watched episode two last night. Still great. Slowly dripping some information, and I'm really loving it still. Well said, it does have that ET, Super 8 feel. Love the kids scenes


----------



## ctg (Jul 20, 2016)

What 80s pop culture references and nods did you spot in Netflix's Stranger Things? We start the ball rolling...
Warning: contains spoilers for _Stranger Things_. Netflix's Stranger Things: spotting the movie references


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 21, 2016)

ctg said:


> What 80s pop culture references and nods did you spot in Netflix's Stranger Things? We start the ball rolling...
> Warning: contains spoilers for _Stranger Things_. Netflix's Stranger Things: spotting the movie references



Pretty hard to miss these.


----------



## ctg (Jul 21, 2016)

clovis-man said:


> Pretty hard to miss these.



Well some of them are hard, especially if you're younger audience and you haven't seen much of 80's stuff.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 21, 2016)

ctg said:


> Well some of them are hard, especially if you're younger audience and you haven't seen much of 80's stuff.



Good point. But then you'd have to find a way to see those films to get the context right. But that's not a bad idea, come to think of it.


----------



## ratsy (Jul 21, 2016)

I watched episode 4 last night. I am just loving this show. And that beginning credit scene is just great.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jul 21, 2016)

Watched the first episode last night and it did not disappoint. Thank you so much, @ratsy, for drawing it to my attention. I thought the children's acting was great, but I wasn't too certain about Winona. I think she hammed up a bit, which surprised me considering her reputation. David Harbour played a good role as the jaundiced sheriff who's seen everything, and the big guy in the café too.



Spoiler



I really, really didn't want him to die. He could have gone on to be my favourite character of all....



As someone who lived through the 80s, the references were appreciated. Took me right back to my early teens.


----------



## ratsy (Jul 21, 2016)

@Kerrybuchanan Woohoo, glad you watched it! Yeah I said the same thing about Winona, but she grows on you as you go. I think Mike's mom does a great job in the show too...kind of a polar opposite to Will's mom. I think the Sherrif is a great character too. Oh I can't wait to see what you think about the next few. Love the kids though. They are my favorite scenes. I always appreciate anything 80's. It was a cool time, before flourescent, and internet...



Spoiler: Spoiler



I said the same thing to my wife! I thought that guy was great, and really was looking forward to his character! I almost didn't believe they killed him off!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jul 21, 2016)

ratsy said:


> before flourescent



Clearly you never saw my leg warmers....


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jul 21, 2016)

ratsy said:


> It was a cool time, before flourescent, and internet...





Kerrybuchanan said:


> Clearly you never saw my leg warmers....



Wasn't 'internet' in the early 80s a type of supportive mesh lining for leg warmers?


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 21, 2016)

ratsy said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I said the same thing to my wife! I thought that guy was great, and really was looking forward to his character! I almost didn't believe they killed him off!





Spoiler



It was something of a shock. But probably a necessary plot device to demonstrate the nefarious nature of The Hawkins Company villains.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 22, 2016)

Watched the first episode last night - loved it!


----------



## Bugg (Jul 25, 2016)

Halfway through it now, still loving it.  It's been a treat, the past four evenings, to sit down and watch an episode, be left wanting more but determined to make it last a few more days.

Little touches I like that really enhance the 80s flavour, such as the white flecks of grain on the black background of the opening titles, and the wonderfully John Carpenter-esque music.

The real stand-out for me is Millie Brown as Eleven.  She's had so little dialogue and yet she dominates every scene she's in - and she's only 12 years old.  Loved the bit where the other kids were having dinner with Mike's parents and she walked past in the background


----------



## ratsy (Jul 25, 2016)

I watched the fifth episode last night...can't wait to see what happens


----------



## ratsy (Jul 27, 2016)

I have one episode left...man this is good stuff. I think this is one of my favorite shows of all time.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jul 27, 2016)

Spoiler



I have no idea if this is a spoiler...it might give a hint as to whether the story seems a natural for a second season; but my wife and I are wondering if this might be an anthology series, like American Horror Story...different story-line each year (maybe re-using some of the same actors). We loved the series...found the story and the characters completely engaging. It was so well done - we shouldn't have been surprised (because we love many Netflix series), but it just seems that if any type of series can be done incorrectly, it's an SF series. But this was lovely.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 27, 2016)

ratsy said:


> I have one episode left...man this is good stuff. I think this is one of my favorite shows of all time.



I have two eps left.  It's great!  The only thing that's letting it down a little (for me) is Winona Ryder.  She's overacting almost as much as Clare Danes in Homeland (which I didn't think was possible . . . ).  But everyone else more than makes up for her, thankfully!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jul 27, 2016)

Bugg said:


> The only thing that's letting it down a little (for me) is Winona Ryder. She's overacting



Ditto!


----------



## ratsy (Jul 28, 2016)

I finished it last night! I don't really have any complaints and that was a great season finale. I cannot wait to see what they cook up for a second season. I just loved the casting, and I didn't even mind Winona's frantic acting. Her character was a little off it was apparent, and she was basically going crazy, or had that appearance. 

All in all, I will have a hard time with any shows for a while because this has now raised the bar that Fargo and True Detective season one had recently already lifted for me. 



Spoiler



I also liked how multiple characters kind of had dynamic changes, rather than most shows static stereotypes. Most notably Steve, the boyfriend, and the Sherrif. I liked the relationship between Nancy and Jonathan, it was sweet. El stole all the scenes and was great. I loved the implication that she is still around, perhaps in the upside down place, and it appears Hopper is now involved with the program?


----------



## Andersson (Aug 6, 2016)

It's 2 in the morning and I just finished the last episode after having watched the whole season in one day. Maybe it's because I'm having a very stressful time at work at the moment, and really needed some escapism, but I've been immersed by this show in a way I haven't been in years. I absolutely loved it. There were some silly moments but those were easy to overlook. 

There are some really good shows that I like, House of Cards, Game of Thrones, the Americans to name a few. Those shows all have great writing, acting and production values but as much as I enjoy them there is something that keeps me from going all in so to speak, and after having watched Stranger Things I think I might have figured out what it is. Those shows are all rather cynical, whereas Stranger Things, I feel, have a lot of heart. Watching this show made me feel like a kid again in some ways. Either that, or I was just in the right mood to really appreciate it.

By the way, has anyone played the game Beyond Two Souls? The backstory in that game is very, very similar to the one in this show from what I remember, and since that game came out only a few years ago it makes me wonder it the writers for this show was inspired by it?


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 6, 2016)

My daughter and I watch it constantly. Just finished our 3rd run through of it! It's probably a bit old for her but so pleased she loved it. I thought the kids in it were amazing. Full of emotion and sincerity. This is what kids should be doing, forging friendships and having adventures... erm, maybe not with all that peril they had, but still, some adventures. 

I've got all my retro body warmers (called huffle puffles in our house, not sure why,) out and ready for anything that comes our way... 

Best thing I have watched in a long time. Fingers crossed for season 2!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2016)

Ive just started watching it after seeing this thread. Does anyone else think of Tron during the title sequence?


----------



## ratsy (Aug 7, 2016)

Ha funny you say that. I just borrowed Tron from the library, because that made me think of it. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## ctg (Aug 12, 2016)

LOL





> You know how in _Stranger Things_ the Department of Energy has a secret facility? And you know how it houses a portal to another dimension? And how its employees conduct sadistic experiments on children with telekinetic powers? Well, the DoE would like you to know that those things are completely not true. Why, they would _never_. They’re a completely innocuous federal agency that has _not even once_ allowed a petal-faced monster to cross into our dimension and wreak havoc on a sleepy Indiana town! You think they run covert projects weaponizing kids? Prove it!
> 
> In a blog post titled “What _Stranger Things_ Didn’t Get Quite-So-Right About the Energy Department,” digital content specialist Paul Lester debunks a series of misapprehensions you may have after watching the Netflix show. Which, if you think about, is _exactly_ what an evil, secretive government organization would do. We thought it was only fair to give Paul Lester—_if_ that’s his real name—a chance to prove once and for all that DoE doesn’t actually stand for “Department of EVIL.”


 ‘We’re Nothing Like Stranger Things!’ Says Totally Secretly Evil Department of Energy

What “Stranger Things” Didn’t Get Quite-So-Right About the Energy Department


----------



## ctg (Aug 16, 2016)

> If you’ve spent any time on the internet in the past month, you’ll know that Netflix’s sci-fi thriller _Stranger Things_ has become a critical and cultural favorite. However, it’s difficult to know just how well the eight-episode first season of the show performed for the streaming service since Netflix does not release viewership numbers for its original programming. However, there is a startup company that claims to have cracked the Netflix code, and if they’re to be believed, _Stranger Things _is one of Netflix’s biggest hits to date.
> 
> SymphonyAM is a startup that has quickly become a go-to reference for outlets like NBC to gather information on Netflix’s programming. In SymphonyAM’s latest report, the company tells Business Insider that 8.2 million people watched _Stranger Things _in its first 16 days of release. That number outshines _Marvel’s Daredevil_ and _Marvel’s Jessica Jones_, as well as other Netflix staples like _House of Cards_ and _Narcos_. _Fuller House_ and _Orange is the New Black _were the only Netflix original to outperform _Stranger Things_.
> 
> Netflix has, in the past, disputed the numbers provided by SymphonyAM as inaccurate, so you can take this news with a grain of salt. Still, _Stranger Things_ co-creator Matt Duffer has said that the show was rejected 15-20 times by other networks before Netflix gave it a shot. Now it’s got glowing reviews from both critics and audiences (Rotten Tomatoes lists it at 94% and 96% from each of those demographics, respectively), a (possibly) huge audience, and there’s already talk of a second season (for better or worse). That’s a TV success story that should warm your heart.


 Stranger Things Is Bigger Than Marvel On Netflix


----------



## Moonbat (Aug 30, 2016)

We just finished this last night. We both really enjoyed it and felt the finale lived up to the rest of the series.
I too hope that they change it up a bit for the next series, 

Spoiler


Spoiler: Next series



They should make an invasion of slugs, like the one will spat up, rather than the Demogorgon again, although we did see an egg casing.


Spoiler

All in all a great show well done the duffers


----------



## ctg (Sep 1, 2016)

Second Season Announcement Trailer


----------



## ratsy (Nov 11, 2016)

So, I'm reading a book by Paul Tremblay called *Disappearance at Devil's Rock*. In it a kid goes missing at the start, in the woods on his bike with two friends (13YO) The mother then sees a dark shape in her house and can smell his teenage sweat, then it turns to leaves, and rot. She thinks it was her son. She is a single mom, with two kids. Letters appear in the house, seemingly random teenage stuff written by the boy. Im only 80 pages in but she already thinks the boy is dead, and in some strange in between world. 

This is a lot like Stranger Things! Im sure this book was written well before the show, but I was a little blown away at the story lines paralleling. It's a good read and i am curious to see how it plays out. 

Just thought any of you Stranger Things fans might like to check it out!


----------



## Heather Myst (Nov 13, 2016)

I watched the series and I thought it was OK but I doubt I will be on board for season two. I think I was a little let down because I was told that it was really awesome and I just thought it was a little better than average.


----------



## Judderman (Dec 23, 2016)

Just watched this series. Absolutely superb! 80s theme but with modern high quality production and a great plot. Some unusual but great actors too.
I particularly like the scenes with the creature. In the middle of the series there were some quite scary bits.


----------



## Dan Jones (Dec 23, 2016)

I watched it a few days ago with my wife and we were instantly hooked. I absolutely adore this show; so many pop culture references from the glory of the 80s, and done so lovingly. Fabulous show. I just hope, as series 2 gets made, that it doesn't go the way of so many TV Shows these days and turn into an aimless shaggy dog story _a la _Walking Dead, or even The Affair. Strange Things felt so complete that it seems hard to imagine how they will expand the story without it feeling artificial. But it's certainly earned a lot of capital. Great TV, great writing. Way to go, Netflix!


----------



## ctg (Dec 23, 2016)

DG Jones said:


> I just hope, as series 2 gets made, that it doesn't go the way of so many TV Shows these days and turn into an aimless shaggy dog story _a la _Walking Dead, or even The Affair.



A small secret. The second season was commissioned before it aired. All, because the young cast is ageing rabidly. It was a bold move but it paid Netflix and the producers at the end. Hopefully, because they allegedlly lost two hundred million dollars with the Marco Polo production.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 14, 2017)

Heather Myst said:


> I watched the series and I thought it was OK but I doubt I will be on board for season two. I think I was a little let down because I was told that it was really awesome and I just thought it was a little better than average.



Me 2. Though I only watched the pilot episode. I didn't really think it was an original pilot and thought it was much more a rip off of the monster of the week X-Files episodes. It's funny because I would say most younger viewers around my age haven't seen X-files, but then again. X-files is on Netflix which was part of the reason why we have new X-Files episodes this year and coming soon. I'll try to rewatch some of it but I just don't get the hype around this show. Definite mixture of ET, Goonies as well and I didn't love those movies either.


----------



## ctg (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## elvet (Feb 20, 2017)

Loved it. Binged watched the whole thing in 2 days. I loved the music; Jonathan and I share the same taste. I appreciated the LotR references, the hairdos, and the 80's movie nods. I'm not a big fan of  monster movies, but the mystery worked well and the cast was fantastic. I hope they can pull off season 2.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 21, 2017)

elvet said:


> Loved it. Binged watched the whole thing in 2 days. I loved the music; Jonathan and I share the same taste. I appreciated the LotR references, the hairdos, and the 80's movie nods. I'm not a big fan of  monster movies, but the mystery worked well and the cast was fantastic. I hope they can pull off season 2.



It's my understanding it's already in the can. They couldn't afford to wait while the kids got older.


----------



## bedlamite (Feb 23, 2017)

Only just binged the whole lot on the weekend, and really enjoyed every episode. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 12, 2017)

When is season two starting, does anybody know?


----------



## Gnrevolution (Mar 13, 2017)

Mouse said:


> When is season two starting, does anybody know?


Unfortunately I think you are going to have to wait until October 31st...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 13, 2017)

Well that was earlier than I was expecting!


----------



## ctg (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thriller..brilliant.

Can't wait.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow that trailer gave me goosebumps on my goosebumps, can't wait!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 24, 2017)

More shows should be run like Stranger Things A clear and concise story arc. Not never-ending. Stranger Things will likely end after season 4: http://io9.gizmodo.com/stranger-things-will-be-back-for-season-3-but-probably-1798302730


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm currently re-watching this with my partner - who's not seen it before. Should be finished in time for the next series.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Dave (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm just that little behind again. I only just watched this in 2 days. At least I don't have to wait a year for season 2. Unfortunately, as I'm away from home, I will have to wait a few days. Highly recommended. 

Am I the only one to see shades of Cronenberg's _Scanners _- drug experiments on pregnant women, bleeding from nose and eyes, psionics. I expect the second and third series will answer my many questions, so I won't ask them here. I see there are already threads for those seasons:





__





						Stranger Things - Season 2
					






					www.sffchronicles.com
				







__





						Stranger Things - Season 3
					

Stranger Things Season 3 will be released in 2019. It will include following episodes   Suzie, Do You Copy? The Mall Rats The Case of the Missing Lifeguard The Sauna Test The Source The Birthday The Bite The Battle of Starcourt




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## ctg (Aug 1, 2019)

Dave said:


> Am I the only one to see shades of Cronenberg's _Scanners _- drug experiments on pregnant women, bleeding from nose and eyes, psionics.


I believe that same bleeding has been present in many series involving psionics or powered people. I think there's a scene in the Babylon 5, where Bester has a nosebleed.


----------



## ctg (Aug 1, 2019)

Dave said:


> I expect the second and third series will answer my many questions, so I won't ask them here. I see there are already threads for those seasons:



Do you think we should give the Stranger Things or for the Netflix SFF and H shows own separate forum?


----------



## Dave (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't think there are enough posts. That is no reflection on the quality. Also, I have friends and family who have watched this but who don't watch other SFF, so it has a wide appeal. I'm going to begin Season 2 tonight.


----------

